# Which celebrity chef do you dislike?



## .lavieenrose. (Jul 2, 2011)

Since there is a thread about the BEST celebrity chef I want to know which celebrity chef you can't stand.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2011)

The Neelys
Rachel Ray
Ina Garten
Paula Deen


----------



## babetoo (Jul 2, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The Neelys
> Rachel Ray
> Ina Garten
> Paula Deen


 

my list too. the neelys drove me nuts. don't watch any of them anymore. don't even watch the food net work.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 2, 2011)

My family came to the Territory (Mississippi) in 1799....I am Southern Bred, and Southern Born ~~~ An American By Birth and a Southerner By The Grace of God.

I do however have to admit....I am totally embarrassed at the likes of Paula Deen Y'all. I mean Y'all she is a very,very poor ambassador Y'all for the Southern Cause Y'all...Ya'll know what I mean.. Y'all?


----------



## Silversage (Jul 2, 2011)

The Neelys
Rachael Ray
Paula Deen
Sandra Lee


Anyone beginning to see a pattern here?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> My family came to the Territory (Mississippi) in 1799....I am Southern Bred, and Southern Born ~~~ An American By Birth and a Southerner By The Grace of God.
> 
> I do however have to admit....I am totally embarrassed at the likes of Paula Deen Y'all. I mean Y'all she is a very,very poor ambassador Y'all for the Southern Cause Y'all...Ya'll know what I mean.. Y'all?




Y'all have to realize she gets paid by the Y'all, Y'all.


----------



## niquejim (Jul 2, 2011)

Sandra Lee

Bourdain described her as the Hell spawn between Betty Crocker and Charles Manson


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2011)

Paula Deen


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sandra Lee - She always appears to be drunk.
Martha Stewart - She is not a chief, she is a actress and a bad one at that!
Emeril - He missed his calling in life, he should have been a used car salesman.
The Neelys - They are so sickening sweet..


----------



## babetoo (Jul 3, 2011)

it is not the sweetness that puts me off the neelys, it is the sex play they carry on all the time. not the place for that stuff.


----------



## the A Cappellan (Jul 3, 2011)

*The List of Cooks I Don't Like*

Ann Burrel, any Dean, ina garten, bobby flay and the neeley's


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't stand; The Neelys
                 Paula Deen
                 Sandra Lee
                 Anne Burrell


----------



## jabbur (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't like to watch the cooking shows on the Food network.  They are too depressing to watch these people in half an hour put out such a beautiful spread that everyone raves over while maintaining an immaculate kitchen and not a single stain on the shirt or sweat on the brow.  Makes me feel so inadequate.  I know that they have all sorts of production helpers but it still is just too much for me to handle.  I may try recipes but from these folks but I don't particularly like to watch them.  The one show I do like is Bobby Flay's throwdown.  It's fun to see him fiddle with a specific dish that is popular in a region.  
Paula Deen - tired of her nasal voice
Rachel Ray - too hyper


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2011)

I love this list.  I don't like most of these mentioned, and a lot have affectations I find fakey.  I've given up on the TV food network and only watch the Saturday morning PBS fare.  I also don't like anyone who is really noisy.  The only thing I can think of is they're trying to appeal to young male viewers.  For example, there are Emeril shows I liked, where he didn't to the "Bam!" theatricals.  If I wanted vaudeville, I wouldn't turn to cooking shows!


----------



## licia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with everything that has been said. I like Ina's recipes, but she does seem quite the snob.I'd really rather just look up her recipes. As for the others mentioned it isn't worth listening to any of them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

First and foremost Tyler Florence, because he stole one of the recipes I posted on the old Food Network boards.

Ina Garten because she uses WAY too much salt in everything she cooks, and, as my son once said after watching her for about 5 minutes, "That woman ain't fat, she's just full of herself!"

Ann Burell, because she refuses to admit that she is Guy Fieri in drag!

And last, but not least, the Dean brothers because they are do nothing, know nothing wannabes, taking a free ride on their mother's coat tails.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 1, 2011)

I think I could probably come up with a much shorter list of the ones that I like. Although there are a few notable exceptions, I find most of the Food Network "chefs" to be fluff celebrities that happen to know how to cook.

Call me old school, but I still prefer many of the classic public television cooking shows.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2011)

I won't call names I have my likes and dislikes. But being rude and nasty is not my thing. I find I've learned from each of theses cooks. Not all are chefs but they have something to give us if we just take a minute and listen. If you really find any one of them hard to take. Look else where for a cooking lessen.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

I too have learned a lot from all of them!  Each has his/her own little pecadillos.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 1, 2011)

Anthony Bourdain (his pretentiousness is a turnoff)

Emeril (his grammar is horrific, he says the word "little" in almost every sentence, I think he is a good chef, I just can't stand to listen to him)

Sandra Lee, no explanation needed.....

The Neelys, OMG what a trainwreck.

I liked the Paula Deen, before she became a brand.  I like her first cookbooks, they are full of solid down home recipes.  She has just become a character in a "cooking' show, more gimmick than substance.

I really love Ina Gartens recipes, they are great.  But she comes off as insincere as a person, kind of "fake".  She doesn't have a persona that the middle class can relate to.

I don't consider Martha Stewart a "chef" she is more of a lifestyle guru and really good at it.  Her recipes are solid.

Food Network was once my favorite network, but not anymore.  What started out as a channel to learn and get new ideas, has turned into a circus of competition shows and gimmicky "chefs".  I actually don't even have cable anymore, there was a long time that I kept cable just for that network, but they have screwed it up so bad, that I don't feel the need for cable at all anymore.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 1, 2011)

I've heard my dad talk about some of the shows from these people but haven't really seen them. The hubby and I haven't had cable, or often even a TV, for the entire 11 1/2 years we've been together. Not that we don't get our technology and media fix in other ways. We each have our own computer, we have a laptop that gets used for travel and school, we both have "smart" phones and we're talking about possibly getting a Mac book so I can try writing iPhone apps, although I also want to look at writing android apps. We both have large flat screen monitors so we're fine watching our dvd's on the computer. And there are some TV shows that we watch online (Young Justice!). We've just never really had a need or much of a desire for cable. Although we might get a TV again after we move if we decide to get a Wii or Kinect. I find the idea of getting exercise while playing video games rather appealing. But yeah, now that I just shot way off tangent, the only person mentioned in the lists that I'm at all familiar with is Martha Stewart. I'm not really fan. Well, except in her cameo appearance in one of the online comics I read where she had a show in the demon realm and was teaching demons how to turn their friends into floral arrangements. "Now lets stick some posies in here..." Sorry, my brain is all over the place today.


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't care for many of the male celebrity chefs.  They often come off as very full of themselves (although the female judges on some shows also come off that way.) I'm not fond of Mario but I think a lot of that is because I can't relate to his cooking.  The Deen Brothers don't offend me but I struggle to see any real cooking coming from them.  Having said that the simple stuff they do surely has it's place.  As for Bobby Flay, I have seen him being likeable but most times I find him full of himself.  I love Alton Brown but I suspect that he too can be full of himself at times although he hides it very well.  I love when I learn something from these guys no matter what I think of them otherwise.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> As for Bobby Flay, I have seen him being likeable but most times I find him full of himself.



If you managed to survive growing up on the Upper East Side looking like Howdy Doody, you'd be full of yourself too!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you managed to survive growing up on the Upper East Side looking like Howdy Doody, you'd be full of yourself too!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 1, 2011)

TG for Public Television and CreateTV........


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 1, 2011)

there is something for everybody. Don't like it? Don't watch it.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> there is something for everybody. Don't like it? Don't watch it.


 
Maybe the question should be rephrased.
Which programs hosted by which celebrity chef/cook _won't_ you watch?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Maybe the question should be rephrased.
> Which programs hosted by which celebrity chef/cook won't you watch?



Kind and diplomatic.  I would agree.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 1, 2011)

I do understand the issue.  I am not partial to RR, PD, SL, TNs, and even G d'L gets on my nerves now with her rectangular smile and her increasingly intrusive family.

I do like Ina (I've called her the Valium chef for years...so laid back), I still like Tyler and Mario and am partial to Chuck on cooking channel. Ann Burrell is a real chef but the show is a bit loud. Alex Guarnaschelli is ok.

But it's "entertainment" not instructional TV. Culinary instruction is by technique not by recipe. Hmmm, the saute channel


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandra Lee is all kinds of wrong.  Don't get me started.

The Neelys need to get a room not a cooking show.

Robin Miller should take a Valium.

Paula totally rubs me the wrong way and so unhealthy.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 2, 2011)

I like everybody mentioned so far! The only one that bugs me is the show Bitchin Kitchen. The show has way too many sexual inuendo's to be family freindly for young kids. I also find it unappetizing. 

Racheal Ray needs to take some time off. I used to enjoy her more but they crammed her down our throat with too many shows.

I watch Cooking channel more than Food Network now. I really like Luke's Vietnam,Chucks Day off and Rodger mookings show. There are some others too.
I like Extra Virgin show alot too.


----------



## cmontg34 (Aug 2, 2011)

I pretty much dislike everyone on the Foodnetwork except Alton Brown, hes pretty great. Other than that, most of the other celeb chefs I actually like


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2011)

the neelys bug the crap out of me. it's not cute, it's disturbing. 

and i wanna grab joe bastianich by his little bald head and give him a nuggie the next time he tries to intimidate a contestant on master chef.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 2, 2011)

the A Cappellan said:


> ina garten,


the german horticulturist ?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 2, 2011)

Fanny and Jonny Cradock, but I have to admit no one could make donuts taste like fannies.


----------



## letscook (Aug 2, 2011)

Sandra Lee
Aarti Sequeira
Melissa DArabian
Aaron McCargo
mario batali
martha stewart
Nigella
robert Irvine
robin miller


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, I'd forgotten about Robert Irvine's continual crisis concept of cooking. STAWWWWWWWPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!   

ummm, is there a reason why Melissa D' whose concept is $10 to feed a family reunion has the fanciest most $$$$$$$$$$$ kitchen set??


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> ...ummm, is there a reason why Melissa D' whose concept is $10 to feed a family reunion has the fanciest most $$$$$$$$$$$ kitchen set??



With all her money going for payments on that kitchen, all she has left is $10 a day.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 2, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> there is something for everybody. Don't like it? Don't watch it.


I don't, and I don't


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 2, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> Don't like it? Don't watch it.



First, you have to watch it at least once to figure out that you don't like it, and when asked if you liked it and if not, why not, you really have to be honest.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 2, 2011)

bakechef said:


> Food Network was once my favorite network, but not anymore.  What started out as a channel to learn and get new ideas, has turned into a circus of competition shows and gimmicky "chefs".


Amen.

Though I have to admit that my one guilty pleasure on FN is watching "Chopped." 

And for those who think it's "mean" to express what one likes/dislikes, well... if we the viewers don't speak up, then we deserve to be bombarded with bad programming.

Personally, I'll take Julia Child, Jacques Pepin, Lidia Bastianich, Hubert Keller, or even Christopher Kimball and his "test kitchen" any day of the week over Guy Fieri or the Neelys. I'd love to see those shows on the Food Network.


----------



## licia (Aug 2, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Amen.
> 
> Though I have to admit that my one guilty pleasure on FN is watching "Chopped."
> 
> ...


I, too, think the food network has become a side show. I usually go to the pages and see if there is something I'd like to prepare rather than watch the cut ups.


----------



## cmontg34 (Aug 2, 2011)

what's funny though is the Cooking channel, which is run by foodnetwork, is actually pretty good. They have shows that actually have culinary worth, instead of Challenge, and Next Foodnetwork Star. Though from what I've heard, Foodnetwork's biggest goal is to get more of their target demographic which is men from the ages of 21-40. God knows why they are trying to change the entire network to suit one demographic.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Amen.
> 
> Though I have to admit that my one guilty pleasure on FN is watching "Chopped."
> 
> ...


By being mean I feel those who just  talk about what a woman wears, top to low, skirts to tight, or how that person speaks, or who  they have on their shows like sons,daughters, grand kids, there is no need to critisize for these types or things. The recipes are to long, to much talking about nothing not teaching us something, you feel there is to much kissy kissy stuff,  ok pounce on that. But to pick at a person just to demean them is not necessary it's "mean"   _think we are bigger than that look over at the person you love who does the cooking at your home would you want them talked about like that????Bet not. So think before you speak, give people the benefit of the doubt.
kades
_


----------



## jackattack1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*exactly*



Steve Kroll said:


> Amen.
> 
> Though I have to admit that my one guilty pleasure on FN is watching "Chopped."
> 
> ...




Precisely.  I really do like that guy Chuck from "Chuck's day Off" from Canada.  He's a rock-star in the kitchen in my opinion.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2011)

cmontg34 said:


> what's funny though is the Cooking channel, which is run by foodnetwork, is actually pretty good. They have shows that actually have culinary worth, instead of Challenge, and Next Foodnetwork Star. Though from what I've heard, Foodnetwork's biggest goal is to get more of their target demographic which is men from the ages of 21-40. God knows why they are trying to change the entire network to suit one demographic.


 
That's how any TV channel that grows gets. There was a time when MTV played music. And ESPN had sports instead of a bunch of people sitting around a table playing poker. It seems they all branch off to include a channel that still plays original content.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

cmontg34 said:


> ...Though from what I've heard, Foodnetwork's biggest goal is to get more of their target demographic which is men from the ages of 21-40. God knows why they are trying to change the entire network to suit one demographic.



It's the demographic that spends the most money.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 2, 2011)

4meandthem said:
			
		

> I like everybody mentioned so far! The only one that bugs me is the show Bitchin Kitchen. The show has way too many sexual inuendo's to be family freindly for young kids. I also find it unappetizing.
> 
> Racheal Ray needs to take some time off. I used to enjoy her more but they crammed her down our throat with too many shows.
> 
> ...



Luke Nguyens Vietnam. He's Australian and I love all his series. I hope to be visiting his restaurant, The Red Lantern, this year.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It's the demographic that spends the most money.




that reminds me of when mtv first broadcast. it was initially intended for 10 to 15 year old girls, sort of a televised "tiger beat", but they found out that their biggest viewing audience was 18 to 25 year old males.


i wonder who the food "network" (it's only a cable channel) thinks is watching all of that fluff.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i wonder who the food "network" (it's only a cable channel) thinks is watching all of that fluff.


 
Assuming they have people tracking these things, they are probably happy to have their channel being talked about, even negatively. I don't recognize half the names I'm seeing here, which shows I hardly watch it at all anymore. About the only shows I will stop and watch is the BBQ competitions. I find those entertaining. Not the Pitmasters, I find those arrogant and offensive as far as the judges are concerned, including that one Warren Sapp was a judge on, but the shows that feature a few key competitors in a fair-like atmosphere.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2011)

kadesma said:


> By being mean I feel those who just  talk about what a woman wears, top to low, skirts to tight, or how that person speaks, or who  they have on their shows like sons,daughters, grand kids, there is no need to critisize for these types or things. The recipes are to long, to much talking about nothing not teaching us something, you feel there is to much kissy kissy stuff,  ok pounce on that. But to pick at a person just to demean them is not necessary it's "mean"   _think we are bigger than that look over at the person you love who does the cooking at your home would you want them talked about like that????Bet not. So think before you speak, give people the benefit of the doubt.
> kades
> _



I agree!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 2, 2011)

kadesma said:


> top too low, skirts too tight



Is that possible?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

I found it amusing when Giadda reprimanded a contestant she was judging on a show for dressing too "provocatively".


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that reminds me of when mtv first broadcast. it was initially intended for 10 to 15 year old girls, sort of a televised "tiger beat", but they found out that their biggest viewing audience was 18 to 25 year old males.
> 
> 
> i wonder who the food "network" (it's only a cable channel) thinks is watching all of that fluff.



I'd bet they know quite well who's watching.  

In my opinion, FTV initially had an audience of foodies.  Then they changed programming to draw non-foodies - a much bigger group of people.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 3, 2011)

kadesma said:


> By being mean I feel those who just  talk about what a woman wears, top to low, skirts to tight, or how that person speaks, or who  they have on their shows like sons,daughters, grand kids, there is no need to critisize for these types or things. The recipes are to long, to much talking about nothing not teaching us something, you feel there is to much kissy kissy stuff,  ok pounce on that. But to pick at a person just to demean them is not necessary it's "mean"   _think we are bigger than that look over at the person you love who does the cooking at your home would you want them talked about like that????Bet not. So think before you speak, give people the benefit of the doubt.
> kades
> _


Kades, much of the time I agree with you, but I think you are way off base here.   You seem to be giving me a list of reasons it is OK to dislike a show, and another list of reasons it is not.  These people are entertainers, and as such I expect be entertained.  I don't watch Giada as I think she shows too much skin for a cooking show.  The Neely husband comes across to me as the biggest bumbling black guy since George Jefferson, and the women are always standing by to bail him out.  Emeril has three jokes, Bam, where I get my meat it don't come seasoned, and I don't like one sided tasting food.  I've heard them all. Time to move on.  Paula's sons contribute nothing to the show.  The bitchin kitchen I watched a couple of minutes, not for me.  The list goes on.  Recipes to long, too much kissy kissy, too much talking about nothing, not teaching, all are valid reasons to not like the shows, but they are your reasons.  I really don't expect much education from any of them.  Most of the time, I just don't like the personalities or format.

The person in my kitchen cooking with me has nothing to do with the celebrity shows.  I would defend them if necessary, but then they are not being paraded in front of millions of people.

Guess I am just a big ol' meanie.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 3, 2011)

I dislike Anne Burrell's (sp?) show.  The way she talks really annoys me.  That's not to say I haven't learned from her though.  Not a fan of Giada's shows either because of reasons already stated above.  But what's worse than those shows are all the filler shows with the competitions.  I would watch Anne Burrell and Giada over those any day.  I will admit that I LOVE Iron Chef though


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't stand Malissa D' Arabian, her voice drives me nuts!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:
			
		

> I dislike Anne Burrell's (sp?) show.  The way she talks really annoys me.  That's not to say I haven't learned from her though.  Not a fan of Giada's shows either because of reasons already stated above.  But what's worse than those shows are all the filler shows with the competitions.  I would watch Anne Burrell and Giada over those any day.  I will admit that I LOVE Iron Chef though



Ann grunts and squeals way too much, but her techniques are spot-on.  Have also learned from Giada, granddaughter of Dino.  I, too, love Iron Chef!  I fell in love with the original, subtitled version and have been hooked ever since.

Melissa beat out some other decent contestants for the Next Food Network Star, DH has never forgiven her for that.  She really annoys him.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the problem with TFN is that it's "food theater," but not about anything or anyone actually going through an entire dish prep because of time constraints.  Everything is always laid out, mixed in a millisecond, and cooked "through the magic of television."   And it is ALWAYS perfect.  That is why Julia was wonderful, and most of this is drek.

Julia made mistakes on air, but let the rest of us know that it was OK to screw up.  

Most of the TV chef's at least on TFN are more like pop stars who cook; looks, personality and limited talent.  What get me as much as their inability to cook, is there GAWDAWFUL manners.  The next time Paula Deen sticks her over-diamond finger in her mouth to lick it, I will ralph.  Ughghg.  And this is a southern lady?  Not.

I quit watching TFN a long time ago.....


----------



## LindaZ (Aug 3, 2011)

I* really* don't like Gordon Ramsay - his language for one, I didn't used to like Rachel Ray-but she's not as chatty as she used to be and I can actually watch a whole program. Don't care for Sandra Lee, the Neely's and Paula gets on my nerves after a while. Really do like Ina Garten, Guy Fieri and Giada. Anne Burell I can take or leave.


----------



## qmax (Aug 3, 2011)

The weirdest incongruence is The Next Food Network Star.  The criteria they use to evaluate contestants includes cooking ability, yet the Food Network has almost nothing to do with cooking anymore.


----------



## jusnikki (Aug 11, 2011)

.lavieenrose. said:


> Since there is a thread about the BEST celebrity chef I want to know which celebrity chef you can't stand.


 

I won't say "can't stand"......just can't stand to watch lol. 

Rachael Ray, she's gets on my nerves with all that hand movement and evoo. I think she puts olive oil in everything just so she can say that.

The Neelys, they are soooo sickening.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2011)

he's not a celebrity chef, but i really can't stand jeffrey steingarten as a judge on iron chef.

i get the fact that he's judging on a very high level, but he tries too hard to act like an expert on every taste. yes, we know, you're a big shot. don't try so hard to be a jerk about it. taste is, afterall, subjective. get over yourself.

and please close your mouth when you chew. you're drooling.


----------



## Dishwater.Hands (Aug 12, 2011)

Watching Paula Deen cook gives me a stomach ache.


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 12, 2011)

I get the eebie jeebies when The Neelys come on ...  yeck !!!


----------



## danbuter (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Bobby Flay. I'm sure he's a good cook, but I don't like his attitude about other people. He comes across as arrogant.


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 19, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> My family came to the Territory (Mississippi) in 1799....I am Southern Bred, and Southern Born ~~~ An American By Birth and a Southerner By The Grace of God.
> 
> I do however have to admit....I am totally embarrassed at the likes of Paula Deen Y'all. I mean Y'all she is a very,very poor ambassador Y'all for the Southern Cause Y'all...Ya'll know what I mean.. Y'all?


 
I am from our nation's capital, Richmond Va of course, and I have to agree


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2011)

the very sound of paula deen's voice produces instant attitude in me.  if you are in the room, i'm apt to bark at you for no reason whatsoever, so be warned....


----------



## Letrell (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a difficult time with that "girl" on Bitchin' Kitchen... on the Cooking network. She tries so hard to be... something...I dunno what. I couldn't even tell you if what she tries to show us is any good...I don't pay attention to her cooking. I just stare at her wondering how the heck she got her own TV show.


----------



## betterthanabox (Aug 19, 2011)

Let's see... Rachael Ray's voice bugs me, but not enough that I wouldn't watch her. I really don't like to watch Barefoot Contessa or Sandra Lee. I think they are both really terrible shows. I really can't identify with Ina Garten. I think she is odd and her food is gross. Sandra Lee drinks too much, and I don't think you could call her show a cooking show, it's more like a commercial for processed foods.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 19, 2011)

yamfry50 said:


> That Ramsey. He just needs to lighten up! lol Great cook though



I can not stand Gordon Ramsey either. If he talked to me the way he talks to people on his shows, I would smack him on the head with a cast iron skillet so hard, he'd have to unzip his pants to eat!


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 20, 2011)

yamfry50 said:


> That Ramsey. He just needs to lighten up! lol Great cook though


I know Gordon personally.  His television personna is not like the real man.  What many people don't know about him is that he was a professional football player whose career was cut  drastically short by a severe injury, he lost a brother to drug abuse and he spends a lot of his time and money on AA and NA charities.  He doesn't make a big deal out of any of this- hardly anyone but his friends knows what he really does when the cameras are off- but he's the real thing.... a good guy.  All the rest is just to hype the TV ratings throughout the English speaking world.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 20, 2011)

podonnel45 said:


> I know Gordon personally.  His television personna is not like the real man.  What many people don't know about him is that he was a professional football player whose career was cut  drastically short by a severe injury, he lost a brother to drug abuse and he spends a lot of his time and money on AA and NA charities.  He doesn't make a big deal out of any of this- hardly anyone but his friends knows what he really does when the cameras are off- but he's the real thing.... a good guy.  All the rest is just to hype the TV ratings throughout the English speaking world.



true, ramsay rails at those young hell's kitchen contestants, slamming their raw scallops and chicken mistakes with ferocious zeal into the awaiting trash bins.  some feelings get hurt, but the chaff is being separated from the wheat at the same time, and yes, let's not forget, this is, after all, tv.  ramsay's volatile outbursts of rage are his meal ticket as much as are his skills as a chef.  he has clearly emerged as the "softie" of the three judges on the masterchef show.  i didn't know the aspects of his personal history that you cited, pod, but ramsay's goodness and caring spirit shine through for all to see in all of his performances.  i go out of my way to watch any show he is on.  he is witty, outrageous, entertaining and highly infectious--and many of us, well, we love him....


----------



## Icec (Aug 20, 2011)

Always, always paula deen. I can't imagine eating anything she makes.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 20, 2011)

Paula Deen!!!! ugh


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I guess we know who Tony Boudain's least favorite is:

Anthony Bourdain spars with Paula Deen - Celebrity Circuit - CBS News


----------



## danbuter (Aug 20, 2011)

Bourdain rips Fieri all the time, both on his show and on Twitter. I don't think he can go 3 days on Twitter without saying something about Guy.


----------



## hamm4 (Aug 25, 2011)

Letrell said:
			
		

> I have a difficult time with that "girl" on Bitchin' Kitchen... on the Cooking network. She tries so hard to be... something...I dunno what. I couldn't even tell you if what she tries to show us is any good...I don't pay attention to her cooking. I just stare at her wondering how the heck she got her own TV show.



I soon agree. I don't understand the concept of the show and her voice is like nails on a blackboard.


----------



## tastypastry (Aug 25, 2011)

Ya I agree paula deen just scares me


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2011)

Question? does be nice register here? Post our dislikes but don't bash. What does is get any of us? Just makes us seem snarky and mean, And I know you're nice and kind.
kadesma


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2011)

For not liking these people, you seem to know slot about them all. I don't watch a lot of tv, but I have tried recipes from several of the stars here, and the food seems good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2011)

I have learned from most of them.  And they all make a heckuva lot more money than I do, so they must be doing something right!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Aug 25, 2011)

Neelys - so phony!!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 26, 2011)

The Neelys!


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 26, 2011)

And it really bugs me when Paula Dean kisses on the guys from her audience, on the mouth at that and in front of their wife if they are married.  I wonder what her husband thinks about the whole thing.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 27, 2011)

danbuter said:


> I'm not a big fan of Bobby Flay. I'm sure he's a good cook, but I don't like his attitude about other people. He comes across as arrogant.


 

agreed.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 27, 2011)

i watch the network on sat. after a long time of not watching it at all. i hadn't missed anything. cupcake contests, next network star. same old, same old. i won't be watching again. to bad, i used to have it on all day. i am forced to watch cnn. lol


----------



## bakechef (Aug 28, 2011)

Icec said:
			
		

> Always, always paula deen. I can't imagine eating anything she makes.



I have her first 2 cookbooks, from the lady and son's.  There are lots of good, down home tried and true recipes in there.

Most of the new stuff is just hype, and I doubt that she has written most of the recipes that she performs.  She is more a charactor now, than a cook.

I still kinda like her, but prefer her old shows to anything she has on now, they are just too gimmicky.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 28, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> i watch the network on sat. after a long time of not watching it at all. i hadn't missed anything. cupcake contests, next network star. same old, same old. i won't be watching again. to bad, i used to have it on all day. i am forced to watch cnn. lol



Used to be my favorite channel.  For about a year before I ditched cable, I found that I rarely watched it.

I really miss the old food network, if it was still good, I would probably still be paying for cable.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2011)

yamfry50 said:
			
		

> That Ramsey. He just needs to lighten up! lol Great cook though



With Ramsey it is all for show, he is actually a nice guy


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2011)

Cannot stand Rachel ray and not big fan of ina barren, but at least she knows how to cook


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2011)

Oops, meant Garten


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 28, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i watch the network on sat. after a long time of not watching it at all. i hadn't missed anything. cupcake contests, next network star. same old, same old. i won't be watching again. to bad, i used to have it on all day. i am forced to watch cnn. lol



At least you'll end up well informed.


----------



## danbuter (Aug 29, 2011)

Check to see if you have the Cooking Channel. It's very similar to the old Food Network.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 29, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i watch the network on sat. after a long time of not watching it at all. i hadn't missed anything. cupcake contests, next network star. same old, same old. i won't be watching again. to bad, i used to have it on all day. i am forced to watch cnn. lol


 
I kind of like "same old, same old" stuff. I used to watch Soviet Propaganda and now I am too watching cnn


----------



## Selkie (Aug 29, 2011)

I didn't intend to say anything bad about any of the TV chefs until Anthony Bourdain publicly bad-mouthed Paula Deen. He had no call for that kind of nonsense. It was just plain mean. He's now on my list for someone to avoid. I also trashed his book. Besides, he has a super foul mouth.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 29, 2011)

he's taken shots at a lot of people, from emeril, to ray, to zimmern.
oddly enough, his show has gotten better recently, including more eating, some cooking, and his wife. not as much cursing and drinking. ok, well, a little less cursing.


----------



## qmax (Aug 29, 2011)

buckytom said:


> he's taken shots at a lot of people, from emeril, to ray, to zimmern.
> oddly enough, his show has gotten better recently, including more eating, some cooking, and his wife. not as much cursing and drinking. ok, well, a little less cursing.



I get where Bourdain may bother some people (he is certainly irreverent, doesn't bother me in the least), but INHO his is the best cross cultural/travel/food show ever aired.  He is always totally respectful, polite and complimentary of whatever grandma, tribe, et al, that is hosting him.

His show and 60 Minutes are the only TV shows I go out of my way to watch.

I recall one woman that hosted a travel food show that was in  a hill tribal area of Vietnam, somewhere way the hell and gone.  These people slaughtered a cow for her (precious resource, maybe did that twice a year), gave her the best parts, and she couldn't bring herself to eat what they served.  What a twit! And how offensive.  Thankfully, that show only aired a couple of episodes.

As far as the rest.. I do fnd Rachel Ray annoying to the point I can't watch her.  The Neely's came off like idiots on that road show they had , acting like they have never heard of half the ingredients or techniques.  Never saw their cooking show.

Think Emeril can really cook, as can Batali.  If I stumble into them, I can watch.

The two people I absolutely cannot watch are Sara Moulton (don't know if she still has a show) and Ina Garten.  I might as well take an Ambien.  How do such boring personalities ever end up on televison?  ..zzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 30, 2011)

Steven Raichlen of Primal Grill is Ned Flanders


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 30, 2011)

Max.......I couldn't agree more!!



> I get where Bourdain may bother some people (he is certainly irreverent,  doesn't bother me in the least), but INHO his is the best cross  cultural/travel/food show ever aired.  He is always totally respectful,  polite and complimentary of whatever grandma, tribe, et al, that is  hosting him.


TV in general has been so lousy this summer that I've been watching "No Reservations" with relish lately. It's absolutely great entertainment.  He certainly has evolved and this season has been his best by far. The few I've missed on The Travel Channel will be recorded this Sat. when there will be a marathon of all his shows this season.  You hit the nail right on the head by saying.....


> his is the best cross  cultural/travel/food show ever aired.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> he's taken shots at a lot of people, from emeril, to ray, to zimmern.
> oddly enough, his show has gotten better recently, including more eating, some cooking, and his wife. not as much cursing and drinking. ok, well, a little less cursing.




Actually, I saw more drinking on the current season - at least in some of the episodes.  The Boston episode was more of a bar hop than a food show.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah, boston was his worst episode, imo.

but there's been a few recent episodes that were very good. I still would like some more of his old edge when he didn't like something.

on another note, i've completely changed my opinion of gordon ramsay by watching shows like "the f word" and "kitchen nightmares" on bbc america.
i think the way he was exposed to the american viewing audience put him in a really bad light with all of the yelling and bullying on "hell's kitchen".
he seems to be a decent, intelligent, confident, albeit forceful-to-a-fault type of person.

one of the few tv celebrities i'd actually like to meet.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> on another note, i've completely changed my opinion of gordon ramsay by watching shows like "the f word" and "kitchen nightmares" on bbc america.
> i think the way he was exposed to the american viewing audience put him in a really bad light with all of the yelling and bullying on "hell's kitchen".
> he seems to be a decent, intelligent, confident, albeit forceful-to-a-fault type of person.



I always knew of him from the BBC shows before Hell's Kitchen and the US version of Kitchen Nightmares.  He is very different in his UK shows..still loud but not as... over-the-top.. as he is in the US shows.   I think in the US shows he pushes it more because people seem to like that in US reality TV.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Sep 11, 2011)

I really dislike Rachel Ray and Diada DeLorentis(sp?) I dont think they bring anything exciting to the world of food and I find them extremely annoying.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 12, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yeah, boston was his worst episode, imo.
> 
> but there's been a few recent episodes that were very good. I still would like some more of his old edge when he didn't like something.
> 
> ...



I too really enjoyed his BBC shows, haven't watched many of his US shows, I hate how they are edited for maximum drama, and how he has to be so over the top.  On the BBC shows he is still a force to be reckoned with, but he also has a big heart, and truly enjoys helping people.


----------



## mykitchenmyheart (Sep 23, 2011)

babetoo said:


> it is not the sweetness that puts me off the neelys, it is the sex play they carry on all the time. not the place for that stuff.



Thank you!!


----------



## mykitchenmyheart (Sep 23, 2011)

Can anyone say Giada DiLaurentiis???? If you want fake, she could teach a course on it! May be a better gig than actually cooking. I mean, how many ways can you make "piennne" pasta???


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 23, 2011)

mykitchenmyheart said:


> Thank you!!



I second that THANK YOU!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 23, 2011)

mykitchenmyheart said:


> Can anyone say Giada DiLaurentiis???? If you want fake, she could teach a course on it! May be a better gig than actually cooking. I mean, how many ways can you make "piennne" pasta???



Again, you hit the nail on the head.  Plastic, show, plastic hostess, what more can I say.  Not worth my time.


----------



## mykitchenmyheart (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's another one... Lisa Lillien from Hungry Girl. Actually it's not really her I don't like. I think she's actually kind of sweet. It's just that in her show, although she gives some good tips in it, she also uses all kinds of things I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole. Things like canned tomato soup or cheese wedges. There is a reason why something "low fat" like that IS low fat! You can't have something truly low fat taste like it isn't unless you add copious amounts of salt, MSG, sugar, etc. to make them taste good. You may save a few calories while eating a meal made with that stuff, but in the long run, I think it's actually detrimental for your health. I truly think that the key to staying trim and in shape is using fresh, minimally processed or not processed at all, organic or natural ingredients in your cooking, portion control and exercise... Now if I would only follow my own advice!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 26, 2011)

mykitchenmyheart said:


> Can anyone say Giada DiLaurentiis???? If you want fake, she could teach a course on it! May be a better gig than actually cooking. I mean, how many ways can you make "piennne" pasta???



I do not believe they are she is fake, but one thing I don't like is she always uses turkey Italian sausage. I bought turkey Italian sausage one time, and never again. I broil my sausages in the oven. Within 5 minutes, my whole house smelled like Thanksgiving! If it's Italian sausage, it's made with PORK!

Has anyone else noticed that, every time she returns from a commercial break, another button has become unfastened. I'm not complaining mind you, just pointing it out.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 26, 2011)

And I believe you are ALL nice and informative, and I have learned a lot from all of you and this forum.  Lets kiss and make up and move on.  I enjoy all of you too much to see and hurt feeling continue.  So continue to teach me, and share your good information as you have been.  Thanks


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 26, 2011)

First two names, Rachel and Giada; and it's not so much dislike as being extremely tired of seeing them.  I know - that's what the remote is for, and I've just about worn my remote out trying to find some good cooking show I haven't seen.  Won't mention the Neeleys because of the "if you can't say something nice" rule.  I just can't stand Emeril's "bam."  (The mute button on my remote is worn down partly because of the bam thing.) 

Hope I haven't overlooked a thread for "really, really tired of these people."  Maybe if I watch them more, I can develop an actual dislike.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 26, 2011)

And, what is the significance of these "contest" shows, Chopped, Iron Chef, Cupcake Wars, etc.  Am I missing something - where are the educational properties???


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 26, 2011)

The problem I have is when watching " The Next Food Network Star",  here are these judges telling the contestants to be themselves, give personal stories and backgrounds, and take risks.  But then when the contestants do this, they get reprimanded and penalized for doing so.  What we end up with, is a channel of "Foodie Clones"  all acting the same way, saying the same things, giving the same stories.....  Sure there are a few that stand out, and have a unique personality of their own.  But, I wish they would concentrate more on cooking and technique rather than trying to "celebritize" ( if such a word exists) and 'Brand' everyone and every show just so they can sell a bunch of crap. Obviously from a promotion point of view, they seem to know what they are doing, given the popularity of the shows, channel and merchandise.  But what I really miss is the good old days when Jacques Pepin, Julia Child, Jeff Smith, Justin Wilson ( to name a few)  just came on for 1/2 hour to cook and teach.

Larry


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2011)

the show "chopped" annoys me at times. i can see having a bunch of unknown ingredients, but there's always one ingredient that's so bizarre no one would ever try to use it in a dish with the other ingredients. for the most part, the chefs just try to stick it into their dish somehow by disguising or covering it up with other pantry ingredients just to get it in there. why bother?


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> the show "chopped" annoys me at times. i can see having a bunch of unknown ingredients, but there's always one ingredient that's so bizarre no one would ever try to use it in a dish with the other ingredients. for the most part, the chefs just try to stick it into their dish somehow by disguising or covering it up with other pantry ingredients just to get it in there. why bother?




I agree.  I these humiliation shows, I won't watch any kind.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't believe so many dislike Paula. What's she done to y'all??!
She's even given you new and creative ways to use buh'ta'...lol.

Y'all know y'all wrong...


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> I can't believe so many dislike Paula. What's she done to y'all??!
> She's even given you new and creative ways to use buh'ta'...lol.
> 
> Y'all know y'all wrong...


 
Nikki, honey, you're not alone I like her too. 
 Apparently some people here cannot take into your face, tell it like it is personalities.


----------



## Mark Webster (Sep 27, 2011)

How can I say this without getting booed off DC.  Well here it goes... The Chef that I like the least on television would have to be Mr. Bobby Flay...Before I get slammed, this is how I see it. First I want to say he is a Chef by all rights and his shows are for entertainment purposes...I get that.

How he became an Iron Chef is beyond me. He basically takes his tex-mex blends of chilies, avocados and limes and tries to blend it into any Mystery Box/Suprise ingredient they are given. His cooking really of Mexican or Central American dishes are way off from actual recipes. Rick Bayless does authentic Mexican/Central American Cuisine.

 On his cooking show "Throw Down" he selects someone who is basically known for one dish and does that dish very well. Probably a recipe that has been passed down through their family for generations.

Bobby decides he is going up against them in a throw down and then has his research and development Chefs work on a dish. Where the competitor creates his or her dish from what ever they get from the local vendor or grocery store and Bobby has his team scour the markets near and far. Once they have worked on it for a while he shows up with tested recipes that have been worked on by several Chefs using the finest equipment.  I guess what I am saying Bobby has his crowd and is entertaining, but as Chef its hard to take what he does seriously. I don't want to take away the fact that he has supertsar status, owns several restaurants, has written several books and hosts or makes guests appearances on all types of shows. Thats what a great PR Firm can do for you... stepping off my soapbox for now.  Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 27, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> And, what is the significance of these "contest" shows, Chopped, Iron Chef, Cupcake Wars, etc.  Am I missing something - where are the educational properties???



Who promised you that the shows on Food TV would be educational? That's what PBS is for, and no one on PBS will give you their complete recipe, with measurements, unless you pay for it, either by subscribing to their web site (Cook's Country and America's Test Kitchen), or by buying their show related cookbooks (Ming Tsai, Jacque Pepin, Martin Yan, John Besh, et al), or you can't make their recipes unless you buy their seasonings and sauces (particularly Paul Prudhomme).


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 27, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> I can't believe so many dislike Paula. What's she done to y'all??!
> She's even given you new and creative ways to use buh'ta'...lol.
> 
> Y'all know y'all wrong...



I've always liked Paula, even after she dumped half a can of beer down the sink instead of drinking it when making Beer Butt chicken. What I didn't like was that damn ooey gooey butter cake recipe of hers, and all the variations of it. When she came out with that recipe, people on other cooking message boards were treating her like she just topped Marie Curie and deserved the No Belly Pizza Prize for baking with a cake mix.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Nikki, honey, you're not alone I like her too.
> Apparently some people here cannot take into your face, tell it like it is personalities.


 

True...


----------



## Mark Webster (Sep 27, 2011)

I know what I wrote about my feelings of Mr. Bobby Flay, but in reading earlier discussions I really have to agree with CharlieD my final decision on the vote would be...drum roll please... Ms. Ina Garten ... yikes


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've always liked Paula, even after she dumped half a can of beer down the sink instead of drinking it when making Beer Butt chicken. What I didn't like was that damn ooey gooey butter cake recipe of hers, and all the variations of it. When she came out with that recipe, people on other cooking message boards were treating her like she just topped Marie Curie's discovery of radium.


 
LOL @ pouring out the beer...

Now, about that gooey buhta cake...i don't know how the restuarant version is but I brought the store version of her cake....and let's just say
I won't hold it against her....lol. 


I like her cause she seems so down to earth and you never know what she'll do or say.....


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark Webster said:


> How can I say this without getting booed off DC. Well here it goes... The Chef that I like the least on television would have to be Mr. Bobby Flay...Before I get slammed, this is how I see it. First I want to say he is a Chef by all rights and his shows are for entertainment purposes...I get that.
> 
> How he became an Iron Chef is beyond me. He basically takes his tex-mex blends of chilies, avocados and limes and tries to blend it into any Mystery Box/Suprise ingredient they are given. His cooking really of Mexican or Central American dishes are way off from actual recipes. Rick Bayless does authentic Mexican/Central American Cuisine.
> 
> ...


 

Boooooo, booooooooooo.........just kidding.

I'm sure bobby means well.... I mean it's not like he's actually saying, "Anything you can do I can do better"...... He's never "said" that...at least I haven't "heard" him say it......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 27, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> LOL @ pouring out the beer...



What made it worse, if it could be made worse, as part of the show's theme she was dressed as a biker! Can you imagine a biker pouring beer into anything other than him- or herself?

Oh, BTW, Bobby Flay's cooking style is NOT Mexican, it's Southwest, and he does an excellent job of it, especially for a classically trained chef.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What made it worse, if it could be made worse, as part of the show's theme she was dressed as a biker! Can you imagine a biker pouring beer into anything other than him- or herself?


 

LOLOL, no she should have drank the beer


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark Webster said:


> How can I say this without getting booed off DC. Well here it goes... The Chef that I like the least on television would have to be Mr. Bobby Flay...Before I get slammed, this is how I see it. First I want to say he is a Chef by all rights and his shows are for entertainment purposes...I get that.
> .


 
ummmmmmm I call him Booby Flea.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 27, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> The problem I have is when watching " The Next Food Network Star",  here are these judges telling the contestants to be themselves, give personal stories and backgrounds, and take risks.  But then when the contestants do this, they get reprimanded and penalized for doing so.  What we end up with, is a channel of "Foodie Clones"  all acting the same way, saying the same things, giving the same stories.....  Sure there are a few that stand out, and have a unique personality of their own.  But, I wish they would concentrate more on cooking and technique rather than trying to "celebritize" ( if such a word exists) and 'Brand' everyone and every show just so they can sell a bunch of crap. Obviously from a promotion point of view, they seem to know what they are doing, given the popularity of the shows, channel and merchandise.  But what I really miss is the good old days when Jacques Pepin, Julia Child, Jeff Smith, Justin Wilson ( to name a few)  just came on for 1/2 hour to cook and teach.
> 
> Larry



Awww now you have my heart, you said Justin Wilson, I LOVED him and his show, he was great and I learned alot from him as well as Julia.  They are icons.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark Webster said:


> I know what I wrote about my feelings of Mr. Bobby Flay, but in reading earlier discussions I really have to agree with CharlieD my final decision on the vote would be...drum roll please... Ms. Ina Garten ... yikes


Once, a long time ago, I had Food TV on and it was Ina Garten's turn. My son came walking through the living room, watched her show for about 30 seconds, and announced "That woman ain't fat, she's just full of herself!"


----------



## Mark Webster (Sep 28, 2011)

Jusnikki,
Once you meet him you might change your opinion of him. It's a little different working an event with him.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 28, 2011)

Mark Webster said:


> Jusnikki,
> Once you meet him you might change your opinion of him. It's a little different working an event with him.


 

(Mouth open) You worked with him?? Is really not nice?


----------

